# My grandpa has passed away.



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hello everyone, I have posted this to inform you all that I wont be on for a pretty good while after today. My grandfather on my dads side has passed away. I saw him for the last time in a local hospital. He had emphysema for a number of years, from smoking all of his life, and he had some sort of cancer and they had to remove half of his stomach. He was 72, and it happened yesterday around 3:30. I would have posted yesterday but it was too hard to do anything on the computer or talk to anyone about it. I feel a little better today but I still cant accept it. I mean for anyone on here that has went through a loss of a relative or even a parent, I know how you feel because thats how I feel now. He was almost like a dad to me, when I was younger I used to go out to the garage with him and eat Oreos and all and watch him piddle around with cars. I can tell you one thing, the saying that you dont know what you got until its gone, or you dont know how close you are to someone until they are gone is true. I came back home after I saw him for the last time, and a few hours later he passed on. My dad went out to get a newspaper and some snuff for my grandpa, ( he could still dip but not smoke I think, ) and when he came back my grandpa was lying there dead. It's been a hard 2 days for everyone here, and Im sure the funeral in a few days will be worse. I have to go for now, and il try to keep everyone updated on how im doing. Sorry for such a long post but I have to turn to someone or some place to share my feelings. 
Thanks everyone for taking your time to read this. I appreciate it very much. 
Dallas ( writer93 )


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dallas,
Sad news indeed.
My thoughts will be you and you'll be missed here.

Jeff


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Dallas. I'm very sorry to hear of your families loss. Be thankful for all of the good memories you have, and try not to be overwhelmed by grief. It's the last thing he would have wanted. Try not to be gone for too long. Be there for your family, but remember to keep yourself busy and stay involved with life. Your family here is always around to talk and listen. Ken


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks alot man, I appreciate it. I'll try to get on as much as possible but it will be a good while before I get on again and post more. Thanks again Jeff.
Dallas


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thank you too Ken, and I know what you mean. Im trying not to mourn much but its hard to do when it actually happens to you. Thanks you guys, I appreciate it alot. 
Dallas


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

sorry to hear of you'r loss. i hope all gets better soon


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm really sorry to hear that. My grandfathers died when I was quite young, but my maternal grandmother passed when I was 21 and there's not a day that goes by that I don't think of her. This will be a rough time for you and your family - Take care


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry for the loss of your grandfather. Do want you gotta do but please don't stay away too long. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

My condolences, writer93. Come back when you are ready.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sorry for your loss Dallas. Use your time with your family and friends to remember the great times you had with your grandfather. Tell the stories that celebrate his life on this earth.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this, writer. The death of a loved one is never one of the better things in life. Take your time and come back when you are ready, we will still be here.


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Dallas i went through the exact same hting only 3 months ago when my grandfather pased away due to a stroke. Its hard but you just have to remind yourself ( i know it sounds corny) that your grandfather will always look after you.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. We're all here for you. I know what you're going through. Take your time with things, don't be ashamed to cry if you have to, it helps. Will be thinking of you my fellow Michael fan.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Im sorry to hear of your loss.I lost my grandfather several years ago.Its a tough ordeal.You and your family will be in my prayers.Take care


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

My condolences to you and your family. I lost all my grandparents when I was younger, and it wasn't easy.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Dallas (writer),

You and your family have my deepest sympathies and condolences.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss. You and your family will be in my thoughts and in my prayers.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Dallas, I know of what you are feeling. It is a tough loss especially with so many fond memories while growing up. Quite often the loss is even more difficult than we really prepared for even though sometimes we know that the time is limited. When you are ready, make a point to talk to family members or loved ones about the loss since it is much harder on you to keep the sense of loss bottled up. It doesnt sound as though you are likley to do that, but keep in mind that it is important to talk with loved ones about the very real sense of loss you are experiencing. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks you guys. The funeral is in 2 days so the day of the funeral and probably a couple days afterwards I wont be on. We're going to North Carolina with other family. Thanks everyone for the support. It is a tough time, I hope to see him again one day. Im off for now, but thanks for all the support and ill be back soon! I appreciate it everyone, its good to know your not alone in something like this.
Thanks again
Dallas


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

My condolences. I can only add my name to what everyone else has already said.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your grandfather writer93. We're here for you.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You are going to find a lot of people on this forum behind you on this. I speak from experience. My mother passes away about four months ago. Everyone here was really great in pepping me up. Thank God for haunters at Hauntforum.

And I too am sorry for your loss. One day the memories won't hurt any more and they will bring you joy instead of pain. I am still hurting but I am doing alot better because of everyone's support.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I am sorry to hear that Writer93.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Writer93,
Sorry about your Grandfather. When I lost my Dad, I felt guilty for some reason, like I didn't do enough to be near him when I had the chance. His new wife told me that on his deathbed he told her how proud he was of me and what a great son I was to him. That really helped me because it happened suddenly and I didn't get a chance to say goodbye to him. 
I still miss him and always will, but at least I know that in some way, I _was_ there with him...


----------



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

My condolences for you with this loss. Your grief is shared with us all. Hang in there, spend time with your family. The pain will fade but the memories will stay.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im sorry for your loss and reflect the same condolonces as the rest of the members on this forum... we are here for eachother


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Im back all. We went to the funeral yesterday and returned from NC today. The funeral was terrible for me, but I got through it ok. Just seeing him like that was terrible for me but I felt like he was there helping me through it. He was buried after the funeral, and that was a bit hard, seeing the casket go into the Earth. Im doing alot better now, I still have memories and I cry from time to time. I am accepting it a little better. Thanks for ALL the support guys, it has really lifted my spirits! Death is just a part of life, and you have to learn to get through it the best you can and hold on to memories. Thanks again guys, I really appreciate it! Sorry to hear about all of you all's losses, but everyone has to go through things like these. Thanks alot guys! 
Writer93 ( Dallas )


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

That's the spirit Dallas. Everytime you have one of those sad moments, think of one of the great memories of him that you hold. It helps. He would not want you to be sad, ever.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Relish the memories, writer, those are your windows to look back on his life. Open those windows often. Don't ever forget what a great man he was. That is the way he can live on forever.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks Vlad and Slimy. I feel alot better today, i'll never forget all the memories I have. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Heyyyyyyy writer93 - I glad to see you're back. You will still have your times when you will be sad and Vlad and Slimy said it well - Memories are the treasures of the soul. We are still here for ya.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Very sorry to hear.
Never like to hear of someone losing a family member.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Welcome back :devil: - it will take time as I said. It sounds cliched but he'll always be with you in memories.


----------

